# SS312 or SS112 ???



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm looking some new wheels and Ive had the SS112 and there nice but i kinda like the SS312 does any one have any pics of wheels on an 08 green Brute? any wheel/color is ok just would like to see some wheels on the brutes for examples
thanks


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally, I like the 212's in black. I have the 112's and they are nice for sure but a lot of people have them now. I actually sold my 28's with the 112's to find some 31's. I bought some wheels and tires used today and guess what they were....112's. Have you ever seen the 312's up close? They look good from far away but stick out enough to get scratched up a lot and they seem like they used a different kind of paint on them from the 112's and 212's. Might want to look at them up close either at the stealership or a friend's before you commit to buy.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea its like a flat black, i kinda like it but i don't want the black to scratch off. that is the reason I'm not sure if i want the 112's because there is a lot of them around here.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

I have the 112S on mine Check out my images


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I love my SS112's that I race with...they are holding up very well.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I Almost bought 312's... but then noticed lots of people were buying them so I bought something no one else had...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's some


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

A guy had a new set on our last ride with 31 skinnys on them. They looked good but I wouldn't want them. The bead protrudes a good bit outside the tire wall and this leads to what happened to him. He had stuff stuck in his sidewalls all day. He was having to get out and pull it out. I've had a few objects lodge in my 112s but nothing like that. I think it's a bad design that is going to have to be changed or you will need an air compressor on your rides.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Masher said:


> A guy had a new set on our last ride with 31 skinnys on them. They looked good but I wouldn't want them. The bead protrudes a good bit outside the tire wall and this leads to what happened to him. He had stuff stuck in his sidewalls all day. He was having to get out and pull it out. I've had a few objects lodge in my 112s but nothing like that. I think it's a bad design that is going to have to be changed or you will need an air compressor on your rides.


You are correct...I have seen that too.!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like im going with the 112's then, they held up on my old rancher. masher yours are 14" right? do you have any more pics?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes 14" with 31s.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

looks good, because the 14's have different offsets are the deepths of the rims different from the front? if that makes any sence


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The 14'' SS112 rims come in 14x8 and 14x6


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea but do the offsets look different from the side like they do on say a SRA bike? like the fronts are flat and the rears a deep dish is that how they are on the 14's or do they all look the same.


----------



## gp brute (Jun 13, 2009)

here my 312's with 28's and no lift on bike


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> The 14'' SS112 rims come in 14x8 and 14x6


which ones do you have?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

08GreenBrute said:


> yea but do the offsets look different from the side like they do on say a SRA bike? like the fronts are flat and the rears a deep dish is that how they are on the 14's or do they all look the same.


I think thats just an optical illusion... :rockn:


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^ok cool


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nope they are different. That is a 6 up front and an 8 out back. I ordered the tires and wheels together and made sure they knew it was an 08 Brute and I told them I wanted the small wheel up front so the 9" Outlaw would stick out the side a bit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmm.... interesting...


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

well i ordered some SS112's 14" thanks for the pics and advice. i would have been mad if i had to constantly pull crap out of the sidewall of the SS312's so i when with what i had before


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Trying to figure why you were against the 212's


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm not, i liked them two, but i narrowed it down to these two. i actually like all the SS wheels but i liked these two the best.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

They are older and alot of people have them but I dig the 112s.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

:agreed:


----------

